# free patterns



## buddy44 (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.straw.com/cpy/free_patterns.html


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love your avatar!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks! I shouldn't have looked....Thanks loads!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

A beautiful site, already have two patterns that I will have to do as soon as I finish my Christmas projects.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

I had forgot about this site. Thanks, I can again look for patterns.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Now you did it!!! I also looked and can't look away. I have pickles to can, but I will enjoy site when I get done. Thanks, always a pleasure to find new ones - but I have to find some time - is there a site for that???????


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful site - so many great patterns


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks a million for posting this site. It has hundreds of patterns.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.


----------

